# Mountain biking in and around Munich



## terkonekto (Jul 15, 2005)

Will be in Munich for a few days (oct. 13th - 15th) and wanted to know if there was any good mountain biking (singletrack) and good shops to rent decent mountain bikes.


----------



## munichjoe (Jun 2, 2010)

theres some decent trails headed south on both sides of the river starting at the zoo. 
as far as rentals... the only shop that i know of that rents mtbs is radius. they are situated at the main train station (hauptbahnhof) and their name is radius munich if you wanna google them. 
on our local expat forums, there are a couple threads about meetups for riding. some ppl head down into the alps and the alpine foothills and the others like to ride the trails along the isar river. 
you can take a look at those theads in the meetup section of the munich section of the toytowngermany website.


----------



## munichjoe (Jun 2, 2010)

just remembered that there is another shop (albeit a bit south of town) called amazing shop that rents out mtbs. their prices are btw 30-60€/day depending on type and model of the ride you wanna rent.


----------



## munichjoe (Jun 2, 2010)

did you find a rental place when you got over here?
did you get any riding in?


----------



## los5 (Mar 26, 2012)

How far from city center are the trails?


----------



## munichjoe (Jun 2, 2010)

depending on where exactly in the middle of town you start from and which side of the river you're looking to ride trails on, say 5-10km.


----------



## los5 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks munichjoe How far are the alps? Do they have chairlifts?


----------

